# Travelling from North-West to Devon - Route and Stopover?



## damon80 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi,

Will be travelling down to Devon on Friday after work (live in north-west). Am not planning on clogging it down in 1 stretch (am expecting it to be a 6hr journey all in all). Can anybody recommend a stopover where we can get a few hours kip before heading to our site in Devon on the Saturday morning? Would be looking at somewhere roughly half-way, but slightly closer to the Devon side?

Also, what would be the best route to take to Devon with the mtorhome? I'll not be relying on Sat Nav as I expect it'd take us down some unsuitable roads... We'll be taking the M6, then M5 - after that, I'd appreciate it if some of you experienced hands could tell me the best route (staying near Combe Martin)

Cheers


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Damon when we went down there we got off the M5 j27 then down the A361 which is a good road it,s only on some of the little minor roads you will have to be careful .A lot on here have stopped at Eddie Vanbitz;s site in Taunton which they speak highly about (will go myself one day) if you look up on the pages you will find the address somewhere on here.We drove to combe martin it was lovely we were staying at South Molton enjoy yourself.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

It depends where in Devon you are going. We do M6/M5/A38 down to Newton Abbot


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

this is one of the stop overs we use see here
it about an 3/4 hour from coombe martin if need one nearer or any other info we have be camping and surfing in north devon for last 23 years 
chapter


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Hereford c&cc is a lovely stop off on the way down to Devon. You'll need to get yourself onto the A49 then chill and enjoy the journey down to Hereford. You're probably looking at a 3 hour slow journey there, or you could make a day of it and stop off and visit some of the villages on the way down. 

yozz


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

hi we live in ilfracombe but dont know where your going to . if you leave the m5 at junction 27 and then the 361 toward south molton before you reach south molton there is a sign post for Dulverton and the blackcock inn ,the pub has a small campsite across the road its a bit basic but ok for a stopover if you need somewhere a bit nearer to combe martin let me know


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

CC site in Tewksbury is nice, very close to town and a nice stopover,if your not members it will be expensive though, good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Blackmore (take your pick, CC or CC&C sites) near Malvern are a good stop off, approx half way.

Paul


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

hi there is a nice site 5 mins from the m5 junction 16 near bristol http://www.horthamfarm.co.uk/index.html
easy to get to and takes bigger vans
hannah


----------

